# What is the ideal diet for optimal brain function?



## Derek Wilson (Apr 6, 2020)

The brain loves fats, antioxidants and heathy proteins.

I start every day with a handful of raw almonds.

Then I am sure to eat either a smoothie with coconut milk and a 1/2 of an avocado with some berries?

or, a superfood brain power breakfast for endless energy.

I was taught to eat breakfast like a king lunch like a common man and dinner like a pauper. Break-fast says you are breaking your fast when have your first time for the day. Studies have shown that children do better in school than those that had none.
The noon meal, lunch, ( where I from it is dinner and last meal is supper) your meal should be lighter so you won't be sleepy when you return to work. The last meal is much lighter because a heavy meal could cause indigestion or make you tired. You could use the extra hours to read, study, chat with the family etc before bed time


Now I come to what we eat. Anything you want in moderation. A lot of ?snacks? ( chips, pastries and soda? are full of fat, it would be best to eat something that has less calories. Fruit! Veggies, read labels. Again anything in moderation.


If you feel you are over weight it is best to eat smaller portions and get more exercise.


Much has been written abt anti- oxidants in food and supplements I think it is good idea to read them and decide what to do. Personally I try to practice getting them in what I eat, but I also take supplements. Also look up ?smart drugs or nootropics.


This is what has worked for my family for generations. Generics and physical labor have helped. So it would be smart to look at diseases in your back ground and factor that into what you eat. One more thing, it won't hurt if you eat junk food, but eating watermelon and candy all summer was probably not the best choice.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 13, 2020)

Also look out for food that is filled with antioxidants because they stabilise the unstable molecules in the brain. Examples of antioxidant rich food include blue berries which can maintain brain function, improve memory and keep your brain from aging. Oh a good news you can absolutely eat dark chocolates, the darker the chocolate the better the results.

Physical exercise is important as brain derived neurotropic factor bdnf is produced with exercise which heightens focus and improves retention and memory.

Vegetables include: broccoli which has vitamin k, cauliflower and other crucifers, tomatoes and lots of leafy green vegetables.


----------

